# Changing existing brick mortar color



## bladesj (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a odd question. 
We currently have a brick fireplace that has BLACK mortar between the brick. As we are remodeling and want to keep the brick, I would like to change the mortar back to natural gray. Any suggestions of how to accomplish this. Has anyone done this before, or anything simular to it?

Thanks for any insightful responses.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It could probably be painted, but the only way to permanently change it is to grind it out and repoint with the color you want.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Mar 4, 2009)

Dye for tile grout would most likely work. Try it in a unnoticeable spot.


----------



## gbell (Jul 23, 2010)

I am facing the same problem....how did yours turn out and what did you do? Are you happy with the results?


----------



## bladesj (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, I have decided to leave it alone and have not made any changes.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A dye would work if going from a light color to a dark color (but the color might not be exactly as you expected), but not from black to a light color. I definitely would not paint it unless you are painting the brick. Chipping or grinding out and re-pointing is the only real option.


----------

